# Streaming Protected Content At Home?



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I understood that with the Stream, you couldn't stream protected content when you weren't on your home network and that "OOH" only allowed regular content to be streamed.

If this is the case, why can't I watch content flagged copy once on my Ipod touch when I'm at home on my WiFi? I thought you could? 

Am i missing something? if this the case. I understand the criticism that Stream is receiving.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Other than Amazon downloads and H.264 recordings you should be able to Stream anything else from your TiVos while in your home network (works for me). Some people just have trouble getting the Stream to work at all - in and/or out of home.

Are you able to stream unprotected content?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I can stream unprotected content fine. when I get to say. a recording of a HBO movie the only option I have is Watch on TV, the Watch on iPod is grayed out. Such is the same as content I push up from pyTivo which of course is protected because it's pushed, if I pull the same thing from my PC using the Tivo I can watch just fine on my iPod.

I run a unique IP subnet at home, I wonder if the Tivo system misidentifies my home network as out of home network possibility? The only thing is the iPod sets up streaming fine using that network which is a class C private. the only thing that's really different is that I use a less common address range (I don't use the common 192.168.1.x address range) .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

When I 1st start the TiVo App on my iPad Air there is a little popup at top of screen that tells me if it is in "Away" mode. I'm sure there are other clues as well, so you should double-check that for sure.
(I don't use "standard" IP address range either at home so I'm sure that is not a problem).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Another way to tell if App is in LAN mode is if for My Shows entries if the "Watch Now" button has "Watch on TV" option. In WAN/OOH mode that option is not there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The easiest way to prevent this is when you're at home log out and use then the log in using MAK option. That MAK option will not work unless you're on your home network.


----------

